

Jimmy Wales Says Irrelevance, Not Piracy, Will Doom Hollywood - fiaz
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/innovation/articles/20120423/10432918611/jimmy-wales-says-irrelevance-not-piracy-will-doom-hollywood.shtml

======
googoobaby
I'd like to think the same about Jimmy Wales.

